# Shaobo's 31g - Sturisoma home



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

So many tanks so little times... I have finally got a chance to set up a new tank for some of my favorite fish :bigsmile:~ This will be a tank dedicated to 5 adult Sturisoma sp. and will also house a school of little fish(possibly some Borara sp.). The plan is to keep it simple, hopefully I can stick with that!!

Tank - Hagen 31 gal rimless
Light hood - Retrofit with 2 pc
Stand - Custom made ADA style replica

Dropped a thin layer of 3m colorquartz and spent sometime playing around with the arrangement of the 3pc manzanita I have sitting around and settled with the current look ... Anyways, bed time for now, I will have more chances to work on this during the up coming long weekend~


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

So far so good, can't wait to see it develop!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice piece of branches.
Look forward to the tank's progress.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

stunning pieces of wood Ed!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

should be most cool when done. good job!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the encouraging kind words~ so far this is going as well as I envisioned. 




jiang604 said:


> stunning pieces of wood Ed!!


 
Still waiting for you to bring in some crazy pieces for me!!! Wink wink*!!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Thanks guys for the encouraging kind words~ so far this is going as well as I envisioned.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to bring in some crazy pieces for me!!! Wink wink*!!


working on it =P customs just won't give me a break.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, this is looking really good. Can't wait to see the Twiggies in it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome Ed!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice layout so far,like the look of the manzanita branches.They sure do look odd once they release that white fuzzy substance.Are you also gonna be adding any rocks,pebbles,or larger stones? Are you going for a "biotype" setup for the fish selected?


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

nice pictures, look forward to the next


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Nice layout so far,like the look of the manzanita branches.They sure do look odd once they release that white fuzzy substance.Are you also gonna be adding any rocks,pebbles,or larger stones? Are you going for a "biotype" setup for the fish selected?


Still in progress of staining the stand and paint the background black before I can add water into the tank. (Hopefully this weekend ) I will be playing around with some of the rocks I have at home to make decision whether I want any rockscape in here. 

As for livestock, my initial idea is to have a nice shoal of Corydoras Hastatus to occupy the mid-section of the tank. But they are rare cats to come by, so I'll wait till Cory season to see what comes in. (Let's hope Charles hears my wish) So right now I may either go with a school of Boraras or Corydoras pygmaeus as I have both in my other tanks at the moment. 

Anyways, thanks for all the kind words~ I'll get some more update with photos once water is in!


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

can't wait to see my ol' friends in there.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Great choices for livestock.Activity and colour for sure will keep this setup busy all the time.Iam sure the cories will like a few spots of shade and a place to take cover if you add the rock work.Look forward to the updates!



shaobo said:


> Still in progress of staining the stand and paint the background black before I can add water into the tank. (Hopefully this weekend ) I will be playing around with some of the rocks I have at home to make decision whether I want any rockscape in here.
> 
> As for livestock, my initial idea is to have a nice shoal of Corydoras Hastatus to occupy the mid-section of the tank. But they are rare cats to come by, so I'll wait till Cory season to see what comes in. (Let's hope Charles hears my wish) So right now I may either go with a school of Boraras or Corydoras pygmaeus as I have both in my other tanks at the moment.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for all the kind words~ I'll get some more update with photos once water is in!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I would like to see some stand shots.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

nice wood you have there


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an update shot of the tank I've just taken with my poor phone camera after running it for 2+ years, the setup is currently home of my 6 Sturisoma aureums and 50 Corydora pygmaeus.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks great! What are the plants next to the anubias?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Nicole, thanks~ Those are Bolbitis heudelotii.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty sweet, looks like a forest floor. How do you keep the sand so white....


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bolbitis? I thought they were such grow slowers..how long did it take you? lol


----------

